
Git history makes great docs - theom
https://medium.com/better-programming/daily-habits-to-turn-your-git-history-into-valuable-documentation-15113e1bf312
======
theom
I agree that git is not a replacement for all docs, but I think that it can be
a great component of a strong documentation process.

Git commit messages as docs is a great start to creating a useful written
record more iteratively, as part of a daily effort - not a big "overhaul."

------
java-man
I would disagree: git history is no place to create [real] documentation.

A better approach might be this:

\- add ticket number to every git commit

\- one line comment describing the goal of the change

